# spinner igs twisting? help please



## van i am (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been fishing with spiner rigs using crawlers and after about an hour my rigs are very twisted. I have used all dif kinds of swivles. I s there a trick to keep them from twisting?

Van


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I just use a small barrel swivel on the end. But I have noticed that bigger blades, and going to fast tends to twist them up. I don't know what size blades you were running when this happens. I would maybe try a smaller one or trolling a bit slower.


----------

